# Roma - Juve. 9 gennaio ore 18,30. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (7 Gennaio 2022)

Sfida per un posto in Champions tra Roma e Juve. La Roma arriva da una sconfitta col Milan mentre la Juve da un deludente 1-1 con il Napoli.

Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18.30


----------



## Nevergiveup (7 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sfida per un posto in Champions tra Roma e Juve. La Roma arriva da una sconfitta col Milan mentre la Juve da un deludente 1-1 con il Napoli.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18.30


Se per puro caso a Mourinho riuscisse il miracolo i gobbi potrebbero trovarsi belli inguaiati per la corsa UCL.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se per puro caso a Mourinho riuscisse il miracolo i gobbi potrebbero trovarsi belli inguaiati per la corsa UCL.


Sono senza 3-4 titolari...la vedo difficile


----------



## Raryof (7 Gennaio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Sono senza 3-4 titolari...la vedo difficile


Sì ma sono spalle al muro i lupacchiotti e vengono da una sconfitta quindi dovranno fare una grande partita dopo il furto dell'andata.
La Juve si gioca tutto in questo mese, incontra la Roma dopodomani, incontrerà noi il 23 e poi l'Atalanta il 13 febbraio (tutte in trasferta), sarebbe bello dargli un bel colpetto, la sensazione è che perdendo anche uno solo di questi 3 match saranno fuori dai giochi, anche perché sono virtualmente a -6 dall'Atalanta.. non possono più sbagliare, dovevano vincere col Napoli e adesso devono vincerle tutte per un mese e mezzo di fila, facile no?
Ho sempre la speranziella che possano finire male ergo fuori dalle 4 perché son sicuro che poi entrerebbero in un brutto giro di false speranze e false promesse ma so già che in qualche maniera ne usciranno, non so come ma voglio vedere come.

Ps: ho letto che potrebbero tornare le porte chiuse.. occhio perché da 'sti assassini qui mi aspetto di tutto, con le porte chiuse si azzera tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sfida per un posto in Champions tra Roma e Juve. La Roma arriva da una sconfitta col Milan mentre la Juve da un deludente 1-1 con il Napoli.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18.30



Un pari sarebbe ideale.


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sfida per un posto in Champions tra Roma e Juve. La Roma arriva da una sconfitta col Milan mentre la Juve da un deludente 1-1 con il Napoli.
> 
> Il match in diretta su DAZN alle ore 18.30


.


----------



## IDRIVE (9 Gennaio 2022)

Malgrado tutto (e malgrado gli infortuni): forza Mou!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

La vedo durissima per la Roma. Dopo le follie di Karsdorp e Mancini (quanto devi essere stupido per farti espellere sul 1-3 prima di una partita del genere?) hanno perso anche Zanioli. In difesa ci sara quel cesso di Kumbulla che sicuramente mandera in gol Chiesa o Dybala.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un pari sarebbe ideale.



Assolutamente no. Se si ama il gioco del pallone si deve tifare Roma 

La Roma in ottica champions mi preoccupa quanto la Fiorentina: zero.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

Forza roma. Se fanno il miracolo e vincono inguaiano un bel pò la juve verso la corsa champions (e senza la champions e con i debiti che hanno significa un altro mercato di piena austerità, senza rinforzi).


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no. Se si ama il gioco del pallone si deve tifare Roma
> 
> La Roma in ottica champions mi preoccupa quanto la Fiorentina: zero.



Dovendo scegliere ovviamente forza Roma ma un pari, per me, sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Forza roma. Se fanno il miracolo e vincono inguaiano un bel pò la juve verso la corsa champions (e senza la champions e con i debiti che hanno significa un altro mercato di piena austerità, senza rinforzi).


Dici bene,sempre tifare contro i vermi,pensa se restano fuori come sono messi considerando che a giugno hanno la maxi rata di Chiesa più Locatelli e Kean e dato che non riescono a piazzare i loro catorci sarebbero letteralmente immersi in una fossa biologica,anche se ci sguazzano bene là dentro.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dovendo scegliere ovviamente forza Roma ma un pari, per me, sarebbe ottimo.


Ok. Ma se ci sono i gobbi di mezzo si deve tifare contro. 

Lo dice anche l'undicesimo comandamento: "tiferai sempre contro la juve". Ma Mosé, essendo gobbo marcio, censurò questo comandamento. Voleva cancellare anche il settimo, ma Iddio glielo impedì.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma se ci sono i gobbi di mezzo si deve tifare contro.
> 
> Lo dice anche l'undicesimo comandamento: "tiferai sempre contro la juve". Ma Mosé, essendo gobbo marcio, censurò questo comandamento. Voleva cancellare anche il settimo, ma Iddio glielo impedì.



Innanzi ai comandamenti mi arrendo  Forza Roma!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia la Juve… sta bassa a difendere lo 0-0


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

gooooooooooooooollllllllllllllll


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

E UNO! forza


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ha segnato la Roma? Benissimo!


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

bene così, 1-0 e allegri depresso in tribuna


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rometta avanti


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

mano larghissima di de ligt ma rimpallo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> bene così, 1-0 e allegri depresso in tribuna



Questo prende 9 milioni nove per far giocare la squadra più ricca e potente della serie A come l'ultima delle provinciali


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

A Bergamo ci hanno puniti per una cosa così.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Per me era rigore. Braccio larghissimo.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

chiesa va a togliere uno che protesta con l'arbitro ahahaha

"hey, questo posso farlo solo io okkey ?"


----------



## Giofa (9 Gennaio 2022)

Io non ci capisco più niente, qui il braccio è largo


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me era rigore. Braccio larghissimo.



In area romanista era rigore....


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Questo prende 9 milioni nove per far giocare la squadra più ricca e potente della serie A come l'ultima delle provinciali


Per ora ha funzionato il mio forza Roma


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

i gobbi provano a non prendere il secondo e stare in partita per poi avere il solito episodio a favore

vanno a due velocità diverse, come giovedì scorso del resto


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rigorissimo, palla che tra l'altra andava dritta in porta. Pazzesco!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Io non ci capisco più niente, qui il braccio è largo



Larghissimo, ma la Juve non poteva andare sotto di 2 in 15 minuti...


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Messias in tuffo e col braccio alto la prese col corpo e poi con la mano alta e larga, a Bergamo diedero rigore.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma il fallo di Dybala qualcuno l'ha visto? Per me era da arancione, nemmeno giallo.
E ora gol


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

1-1


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

eccolo, portiere coperto e parte tardi
1-1


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Messias in tuffo e col braccio alto la prese col corpo e poi con la mano alta e larga, a Bergamo diedero rigore.



Contro la Juve si danno solo rigori inevitabili.


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Messias in tuffo e col braccio alto la prese col corpo e poi con la mano alta e larga, a Bergamo diedero rigore.


Oddio è vero  
E lì la palla non sarebbe mai andata verso la porta perché si era impennata


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

si prevedono molti goal oggi


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma il fallo di Dybala qualcuno l'ha visto? Per me era da arancione, nemmeno giallo.
> E ora gol


Visto, ho pensato la stessa cosa. Vederli giocare mi scatena sempre il vomito, assurdo come vengano spesso spinti da scelte arbitrali incomprensibili.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Visto, ho pensato la stessa cosa. Vederli giocare mi scatena sempre il vomito, assurdo come vengano spesso spinti dalle scelte arbitrali incomprensibili.



Le scelte arbitrali in favore della Juve ci sono sempre state e ci saranno sempre.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Fuori Chiesa, su.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Entrata perfetta su Chiesa che ovviamente fa scena come se fosse saltato il crociato.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

E poi i ritardati sui social vanno a parlare dei favori arbitrali al Milan


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Fuori Chiesa, su.



Tanto resuscita per il Milan.


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E poi i ritardati sui social vanno a parlare dei favori arbitrali al Milan


Verissimo, amici gobbi che mi tritano i maroni ad ogni match del Milan. Non dovrebbero fiatare per quanto sono in malafede


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ah c'è Locatello. Prima volta che lo sento.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Verissimo, amici gobbi che mi tritano i maroni ad ogni match del Milan. Non dovrebbero fiatare per quanto sono in malafede



Juventini in buona fede non ne esistono.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Chiesa salta il Milan sicuro mi sa.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

chiesa spaccato, appena recuperato questa settimana.
vuole raggiungere dybala a infortuni


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiesa salta il Milan sicuro mi sa.



Si riprenderà giusto in tempo, vedrai.


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che finaccia Chiesa alla Rube


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Uno che esce così il 23 sarà a casa tranquillo.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiesa salta il Milan sicuro mi sa.



Godo. Eiaculo. Vengo. Orgasmo.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiesa salta il Milan sicuro mi sa.


Un cane simulatore in meno, in caso


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Godo. Eiaculo. Vengo. Orgasmo.



Non si gioisce per le disgrazie altrui, non pubblicamente almeno.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Godo. Eiaculo. Vengo. Orgasmo.


Si è rotto due volte, una volta Smalling da dietro e poi da solo, si è sfasciato il ginocchio più o meno.


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

Due squadracce che giocano a caso…però ragazzi Dybala ha un mancino che incanta.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non si gioisce per le disgrazie altrui



Assolutamente. Infatti ogni volta che lo vedo giocare gli dico tante belle paroline...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Assolutamente. Infatti ogni volta che lo vedo giocare gli dico tante belle paroline...



Bravo, stile Milan. Da signore.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Quando il rigore ai gobbi di m?


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E poi i ritardati sui social vanno a parlare dei favori arbitrali al Milan


Diciamo che il fallo di Florenzi era rigore


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Certo che sto Ascoli pensavo fosse peggio. Invece si difendono bene e ripartono con grinta. Non male, penso che si salveranno.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Si è rotto due volte, una volta Smalling da dietro e poi da solo, si è sfasciato il ginocchio più o meno.



E ci dispiace tanto


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quando il rigore ai gobbi di m?



Verso il novantesimo, ovviamente.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Certo che sto Ascoli pensavo fosse peggio. Invece si difendono bene e ripartono con grinta. Non male, penso che si salveranno.


che insulto per Ascoli che a calcio perlomeno ci prova a giocare..


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

che goduria comunque,queste si spartivano i punti qualche anno fa quando casualmente giocavano a fine campionato...


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

cuadrado squalificato

solito giallo tendente al rosso...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque senza Chiesa si vede che hanno davvero perso tanto.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Cuadrado rischia il rosso con questo intervento....ci starebbe tutto.

Intanto salta la prossima, peccato, speravo che potesse saltare la nostra partita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

ma chiesa si è fatto tanto male?
speriamo!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cuadrado rischia il rosso con questo intervento....ci starebbe tutto.
> 
> Intanto salta la prossima, peccato, speravo che potesse saltare la nostra partita.



Si sarà fatto ammonire apposta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Abraham toglie un gol a Smalling. Incredibile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cuadrado rischia il rosso con questo intervento....ci starebbe tutto.
> 
> Intanto salta la prossima, peccato, speravo che potesse saltare la nostra partita.


sono contro la judinese in casa.
vittoria scontata.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

eh sì, solo con noi il culone segna a rimpallo
qua la tocca e la salva


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque senza Chiesa si vede che hanno davvero perso tanto.


visto che non sono una squadra di calcio ma 11 giocatori messi a disposizione direi proprio di sì!
L'unico che fa qualcosa giocando da solo era proprio Chiesa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si sarà fatto ammonire apposta.


Non credo, quel intervento era troppo, troppo pericoloso e rischiava di piu. Se vuoi saltare la partita lo fai come Tonali: Nel secondo tempo fai qualche trattenuta inutile e vistosa a centrocampo: ammonizione automatica.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Comunque senza Chiesa si vede che hanno davvero perso tanto.



A parte gli scherzi, Chiesa, e a volte Dybala e Cuadrado, sono gli unici giocatori della Juve che hanno qualche idea che non sia quella di sparacchiare lanci lunghi ad minchiam.

Il resto sono un'accozzaglia di muratori ed energumeni che avrebbero problemi a fare dieci palleggi di seguito.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Quando chiesa esce per un vero infortunio è la giustizia divina che si compie.

Non fosse che nemmeno lo staff della juve credeva all'infortunio .
Lol.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Certo che sto Ascoli pensavo fosse peggio. Invece si difendono bene e ripartono con grinta. Non male, penso che si salveranno.


Sì, fanno un calcio futuristico, non male davvero.
Buon 1992 a tutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si sarà fatto ammonire apposta.


Salta la supercoppa,in teoria avrebbe potuto giocare la supercoppa e in caso farsi ammonire per saltare quella di domenica.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì, fanno un calcio futuristico, non male davvero.
> Buon 1992 a tutti.



E danno 9 milioni all'allenatore. Pazzesco. Se tenevano Pirlo era lo stesso e risparmiavano.


Se ripenso ai titoli dei giornali questa estate tipo "Juve, Allegri è il tuo top player" e fregnacce simili penso che un pluriomicida ha più dignità di certi giornalisti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Salta la supercoppa,in teoria avrebbe potuto giocare la supercoppa e in caso farsi ammonire per saltare quella di domenica.



Allora è stato un pirla


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, Chiesa, e a volte Dybala e Cuadrado, sono gli unici giocatori della Juve che hanno qualche idea che non sia quella di sparacchiare lanci lunghi ad minchiam.
> 
> Il resto sono un'accozzaglia di muratori ed energumeni che avrebbero problemi a fare dieci palleggi di seguito.


ma come c'è il nuovo Iniesta!! Hai dimenticato i titoloni per giorni e giorni sui giornal(a)i? Che era TROOOPPOOO FOOORTE e TROOOOPPOOOO BRAAAVO!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Il fallo di mano di De Light non fischiato è una cosa vergognosa comunque.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora è stato un pirla


Che ti aspetti da gente che indossa quel sacco di indifferenziata?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Salta la supercoppa,in teoria avrebbe potuto giocare la supercoppa e in caso farsi ammonire per saltare quella di domenica.


Quindi non può replicare l'ultimo rigore assegnato!? ma che peccato!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, Chiesa, e a volte Dybala e Cuadrado, sono gli unici giocatori della Juve che hanno qualche idea che non sia quella di sparacchiare lanci lunghi ad minchiam.
> 
> Il resto sono un'accozzaglia di muratori ed energumeni che avrebbero problemi a fare dieci palleggi di seguito.



Solito c... Inter, mancheranno a questo punto sia Chiesa che Cuadrado.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E danno 9 milioni all'allenatore. Pazzesco. Se tenevano Pirlo era lo stesso e risparmiavano.
> 
> 
> Se ripenso ai titoli dei giornali questa estate tipo "Juve, Allegri è il tuo top player" e fregnacce simili penso che un pluriomicida ha più dignità di certi giornalisti.


Ho sempre la speranza che possano rimanere fuori dalle 4 quest'anno ma purtroppo non è possibile, sarebbe la loro fine.
Le romane gli regaleranno 12 punti facili facili purtroppo...


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi non può replicare l'ultimo rigore assegnato!? ma che peccato!!


In quel caso era vitale concederlo...Ma se il Dio del calcio vuol presentare il conto,quest'anno restano fuori dalla champions e sarà un'estate amarissima per loro.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Che ti aspetti da gente che indossa quel sacco di indifferenziata?


Da Cuadrado mi asspettavo il solito tuffo in Supercoppa.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> ma come c'è il nuovo Iniesta!! Hai dimenticato i titoloni per giorni e giorni sui giornal(a)i? Che era TROOOPPOOO FOOORTE e TROOOOPPOOOO BRAAAVO!!




Sembrava che avevano comprato Toni Kroos. Un mezzo giocatore strapagato, solito colpo di genio dei gobbi. 

Tipo quello fatto con Ramsey: secondo gli accordi col gallese sembra che se rimane alla Juve il procuratore avrebbe una mazzetta di 3 milioni.

Ora mi chiedo: ma avevano davvero paura che qualcuno glielo soffiasse? Inoltre, se tale clausola è vera, col cavolo che il gallese andrà via. O pagano la stcca al procuratore o Ramsey farà la muffa alla Juve.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooollle


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

gooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Con rimpallo di De Scoglio, SGODONE immenso.


----------



## Baba (9 Gennaio 2022)

De Sciglio ancora va in giro hahaha


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> gooooooooooooollllllllllllllllllllllllllll



Sembri leggermente contento


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (9 Gennaio 2022)

De scoglio che si gira mentre tirano


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sembri leggermente contento


 Dici???


----------



## Simo98 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Disastro se la Juve dovesse perdere


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dici???



Cosi sembra


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

E dire che noi la Roma l'abbiamo praticamente distrutta....
Praticamente questa è una partita che non riguarda la nostra dimensione.
Sono soddisfazioni, dopo anni di Suso, montolivo e mediocrità.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Contro l'Inter fuori pure De Light.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che pennellata Pellegrini


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pellegrini col gol della settimana! Wow!


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

*Uhhhhhhhhhh*

*3-1 Rometta!*


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Seeeeeeeee


----------



## 7vinte (9 Gennaio 2022)

Gooooll


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Goooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Disastro se la Juve dovesse perdere


Pellegrini!!!


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

3-1, Juve crollata.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Dajeeeeee


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Juve allo scatafascio più totale, ENORME momento.


----------



## Milanoide (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non a caso dissentivo da chi la riteneva inferiore.
Ne prenderei parecchi di giocatori dalla Roma...


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Contro l'Inter fuori pure De Light.


Perché?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che serata, ora manca il miracolo della Lazio.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che squadra dimmè che hanno    

Che goduria!!


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Voglio vedere Acciuga farsi le trasferte del giovedì in Conference League.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

la punizione perfetta


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

PIRLOcatelli in bambola, quanto mi fanno pena.
Giocano con De Scoglio e Locatelli... Giannino 2016 edition..


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

quanto mi rode che Milan Juve tra due partite è a porte chiuse….
E’ la classica partita che non vale 3 punti, vale 2 stagioni. Perché se li batti questi fuori dalla champions te li tieni dietro anche anno prossimo quando senza dybala &co Smobiliteranno.

FORZA RAGAZZI.
È LA PARTITA.
LA ASPETTIAMO DA ANNI.

fuoriii fuoriii fuoriiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non a caso dissentivo da chi la riteneva inferiore.
> Ne prenderei parecchi di giocatori dalla Roma...


Smalling gran difensore che servirebbe a noi. Anche contro di noi non ha sfigurato nonostante compagni di reparto da serie c.
Non a caso viene da un campionato superiore al nostro


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma l'americano della juve mangia al mc ?
Madonna che guanciotte.
Sembra Arnold.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Perché?



Mi sembra di aver capito che era diffidato, ma ho controllato, non risulta.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Noi questa squadra l'abbiamo asfaltata con le riserve delle riserve. E oggi ne fanno tre alla Juve pur senza alcuni giocatori importanti. 

Juve allo sbando.


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che era diffidato, ma ho controllato, non risulta.


Solo Quadrado


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È qui che si gode?


Venga venga


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> quanto mi rode che Milan Juve tra due partite è a porte chiuse….
> E’ la classica partita che non vale 3 punti, vale 2 stagioni. Perché se li batti questi fuori dalla champions te li tieni dietro anche anno prossimo quando senza dybala &co Smobiliteranno.
> 
> FORZA RAGAZZI.
> ...


Rebic ha già la foto del codice fiscale appesa nella sua cameretta  torna solo per questa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che noi la Roma l'abbiamo praticamente distrutta....
> Praticamente questa è una partita che non riguarda la nostra dimensione.
> Sono soddisfazioni, dopo anni di Suso, montolivo e mediocrità.


Abbiamo annichilito la Roma senza Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Romagnoli, Bennacer, Kessié, Rebic e con Ibra e Leão a mezzo servizio. Noi e i giallorossi siamo su due livelli completamenti diversi e adesso sti qui stanno annientando la Juve: che bello


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non puoi giocare con un centrocampo McKennie-Locatelli-Betancur. Non nel 2022 almeno, forse nel 1970.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

sto orgasmando.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Noi questa squadra l'abbiamo asfaltata con le riserve delle riserve. E oggi ne fanno tre alla Juve pur senza alcuni giocatori importanti.
> 
> Juve allo sbando.



Sarà un piacere rivedere gli amici juventini


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vittoria della Rometta che non ci voleva, tra due partite ci dobbiamo giocare contro.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma l'americano della juve mangia al mc ?
> Madonna che guanciotte.
> Sembra Arnold.


Di quei cessi scurotti che piacevano tanto al cravattaro.
0 tecnica e asini come la legna.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo annichilito la Roma senza Calabria, Kjaer, Tomori, Romagnoli, Bennacer, Kessié, Rebic e con Ibra e Leão a mezzo servizio. Noi e i giallorossi siamo su due livelli completamenti diversi e adesso sti qui stanno annientando la Juve: che bello


Sarebbe bello avere tutti i titolari a parte quelli della coppa d'Africa..
Magnan
Calabria Tomori Kalulu Theo 
Tonali Bakayoko/krunic
Messias Diaz Leao 
Rebic


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Contro questa Juve l'Inter vince facile.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Non a caso dissentivo da chi la riteneva inferiore.
> Ne prenderei parecchi di giocatori dalla Roma...


Pellegrini, Zaniolo, ma anche Abraham non mi dispiacerebbero per nulla; penso che in moltissimi qui dissentiranno ma a me Mancini, che pure non sta granché simpatico, non farebbe così schifo


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

I gobbi sono in una situazione tragica su tutti i fronti..voglio vedere come la sbrogliano la prossima estate. Chiesa e Dybala gli unici decenti che hanno non sono per niente sicuro vestiranno bianconero la prossima stagione..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Non puoi giocare con un centrocampo McKennie-Localtelli-Betancur. Non nel 2022 almeno, forse nel 1970.


Pele' permettendo.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È qui che si gode?


Sempre si gode quando i vermi s'infangano.


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

In una paese normale, i media sportivi dovrebbero passare 3/4 del loro tempo a parlare del fallimento che hanno fatto questi qui quest'anno. Facendo un rapido riassunto

Locatelli: 40 milioni (sulla carta, perchè a conti fatti il Sassuolo glielo ha regalato)
Kean: 40 milioni
De Ligt: 12 milioni di stipendio
Allegri: 9 milioni di stipendio per fare peggio dell'uomodimmè per eccellenza.
Panchinari vari che prendono cifre astronomiche.

Però ehi! Meglio ricamare ogni giorno su Kessie.


----------



## meteoras1982 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Locatelli ammonito, che disastro!! Godoooo!!


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Giallo per il campione ex Sassuolo.
Dominante Loca.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe bello avere tutti i titolari a parte quelli della coppa d'Africa..
> Magnan
> Calabria Tomori Kalulu Theo
> Tonali Bakayoko/krunic
> ...


Magari! T’immagini se per una volta avessimo davvero tutta la rosa al completo?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> I gobbi sono in una situazione tragica su tutti i fronti..voglio vedere come la sbrogliano la prossima estate. Chiesa e Dybala gli unici decenti che hanno non sono per niente sicuro vestiranno bianconero la prossima stagione..


Ragazzi ora viene il bello: mi aspetto magie a bilancio che nemmeno harry potter .
Attenzione perché le dichiarazioni di Gravina sulle plus valenze si collegano a ciò che è stato ma che forse dovrà ancora essere .
La juve è nella emme.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vittoria della Rometta che non ci voleva, tra due partite ci dobbiamo giocare contro.


Ahi ahi,ci vuole sempre la sconfitta dei porci,torna in te!


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Juve ha 2 giocatori “forti”, Dybala e Chiellini. Stop, il resto sono giocatori mediocri/scarsi.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Io sono un "fetticciotto" di Allegri, ma devo ammettere che sta davvero facendo schifo.. non ci sta capendo nulla. Ma d'altronde uno che dice No al Real Madrid per allenare questa Juve deve avere dei problemi.. mai capito questi allenatori che tornato ad allenare in club dove hanno già dato tutto.

Piuttosto aspettava ed andava al Man. United che sono disperati.. avrebbe fatto bene li Allegri.


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In una paese normale, i media sportivi dovrebbero passare 3/4 del loro tempo a parlare del fallimento che hanno fatto questi qui quest'anno. Facendo un rapido riassunto
> 
> Locatelli: 40 milioni (sulla carta, perchè a conti fatti il Sassuolo glielo ha regalato)
> Kean: 40 milioni
> ...


Per DeLight ci metto la mano sul fuoco che a giugno parte,non possono in nessun modo reggere uno stipendio simile,lo hanno detto a chiare lettere che devono abbattere i costi e fare di necessità virtù,per questo secondo me non hanno ancora rinnovato Dybala e chissà se lo faranno.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (9 Gennaio 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Magari! T’immagini se per una volta avessimo davvero tutta la rosa al completo?


L'importante è che Theo con lo Spezia non faccia scherzi e anche con la Juve....voglio giocare il derby con i top! Theo in questo momento sposta troppo gli equilibri per noi!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io sono un "fetticciotto" di Allegri, ma devo ammettere che sta davvero facendo schifo.. non ci sta capendo nulla. Ma d'altronde uno che dice No al Real Madrid per allenare questa Juve deve avere dei problemi.. mai capito questi allenatori che tornato ad allenare in club dove hanno già dato tutto.
> 
> Piuttosto aspettava ed andava al Man. United che sono disperati.. avrebbe fatto bene li Allegri.


 Ma tu ci credi anche!?
Il Real Madrid non alza il cellulare per acciuga


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In una paese normale, i media sportivi dovrebbero passare 3/4 del loro tempo a parlare del fallimento che hanno fatto questi qui quest'anno. Facendo un rapido riassunto
> 
> Locatelli: 40 milioni (sulla carta, perchè a conti fatti il Sassuolo glielo ha regalato)
> Kean: 40 milioni
> ...




De Ligt tra stipendio lordo, cartellino e mazzetta al panzone è costato oltre 150 mln. 

Chissà se i tifosi della Juve ricanterebbero ancora"Mino, Mino!!" Non credo....


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ha segnato Locacessi


----------



## David Drills (9 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> In una paese normale, i media sportivi dovrebbero passare 3/4 del loro tempo a parlare del fallimento che hanno fatto questi qui quest'anno. Facendo un rapido riassunto
> 
> Locatelli: 40 milioni (sulla carta, perchè a conti fatti il Sassuolo glielo ha regalato)
> Kean: 40 milioni
> ...


Kean però non sarà riscattato, è costato "solo" 7 milioni (pure troppi per lo schifo che fa)


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

3-2. La Roma non deve addormentarsi perché un rigorino per la Juve poi esce.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

adesso locatelli fa l'attaccante in area...


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La Juve ha 2 giocatori “forti”, Dybala e Chiellini. Stop, il resto sono giocatori mediocri/scarsi.


Secondo me ha solo dybala e chiesa di forti forti. Il loro problema è che sono incompatibili tra di loro. Chiesa può giocare SOLO in un 433, Dybala SOLO 352. Semplicissimo.


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ha segnato Iniesta


----------



## SoloMVB (9 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ora viene il bello: mi aspetto magie a bilancio che nemmeno harry potter .
> Attenzione perché le dichiarazioni di Gravina sulle plus valenze si collegano a ciò che è stato ma che forse dovrà ancora essere .
> La juve è nella emme.


Non penso che per quest'anno possano fare porcate,sono troppo nell'occhio del ciclone e non è detto che le altre squadre si sentano di rischiare per fare un favore a loro.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Stringete le chiappe perché la Rometta è questa...


----------



## Prealpi (9 Gennaio 2022)

3-2 peccato, la Roma in difesa è imbarazzante


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma tu ci credi anche!?
> Il Real Madrid non alza il cellulare per acciuga


E' un dato che Perez voleva Allegri lo ha detto Allegri stesso e lo hanno confermato tutti media italiani e spagnoli..

Se poi vogliamo credere nell'invenzione di tutto, non è certo un problema mio.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Non penso che per quest'anno possano fare porcate,sono troppo nell'occhio del ciclone e non è detto che le altre squadre si sentano di rischiare per fare un favore a loro.


Ma figurati ...
Nella peggiore delle ipotesi si organizzano la superlega.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

3 a 3 annullato


----------



## Hellscream (9 Gennaio 2022)

3-3 LOL


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

L'arbitro che annulla un gol ai gobbi. Shock!


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma Ibanez è un cesso schifoso. Ma come l'hanno assemblato?


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma cosa combinano questi romanisti maddona mia


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia 'sta Rometta, si fanno pure rimontare...


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quanto è scarso questo Ibanez (quello che ha fatto contro di noi la papera del retropassaggio)?
Lo valutano pure tanto


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Domani Locatelli invece del solito 5 prenderà magari 6,5 per il gol fatto. La prestazione rimane totalmente oscena: lo abbiamo detto più volte che se non facesse qualche golletto sarebbe da bassa serie a.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Quanto ci mettono con sto photoshop


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Morata era in fuorigioco


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

fuorigioco di cuadrado o fallo di mano di morata

a me sembrava più fuorigioco di morata...


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Convalidato


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahahahahhahahahah

3-3 

Che Rometta


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro che annulla un gol ai gobbi. Shock!


Convalidato. Mi pareva strano...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che fanno al Var? Ah già stanno telefonando a Vinovo.....


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Maledetti falliti. Che squadra inutile sta Roma.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Roma si è addormentata. Ora la perde.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia ma come si fa??


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

e il replay dov'è ?


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

La solita Rometta imbarazzante


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> E' un dato che Perez voleva Allegri lo ha detto Allegri stesso e lo hanno confermato tutti media italiani e spagnoli..
> 
> Se poi vogliamo credere nell'invenzione di tutto, non è certo un problema mio.


Peccato che le parole di acciuga contano 0
Caso muntari sparito con noscalance

Invece Perez ha smentito ben bene 

TV sportive italiche no comment


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Aahhhh


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma davvero mufrinho si è fatto recuperare 3 gol?


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia, che falliti.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

3-4. Roma morta.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pure De Sciglio hanno fatto segnare. LOL.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Poi dici che la chiami rometta...
Ma come si fa?
Diosanto.
Io sono molto critico con la Roma ma non perché non abbia valori ma perché l'ambiente è schizofrenico e in tal senso hanno preso il peggior allenatore che potevano prendere.
Non abito a Roma ma non oso immaginare le polemiche, i pianti e i vittimismi in settimana nelle radio della capitale.
Rosa giovane, allenatore casinaro + ambiente schizofrenico.
Come volete vada a finire?
A Roma serve un allenatore che ovatta l'ambiente.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahahahah The Sciglio la ribalta, incredibile


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

vabbè non ci credo...ammazzatevi giallorossi

de sciglio, sarà il primo goal in carriera


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rometta squadra di pagliacci


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che squadra inutile


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non ci sono parole


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Falliti di me...


----------



## Simo98 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahahah rometta


----------



## Prealpi (9 Gennaio 2022)

Questa mi mancava, incredibile 3-4


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mi vergogno per la Roma. Ma come si fa? Subire 3´gol in 15 minuti é da mani nei capelli. Subire uno di questi gol cosi da MATTIA DESCOGLIO? Ritirate la squadra dal campionato.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

mi sa che era meglio che smalling non si fosse vaccinato...tiene in gioco cuadrado e fa sta cappellata qua di testa


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2022)

Adesso questi si esalteranno e vinceranno 20 partite di fila


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Chissà i Friedkin quanto ci mettono a scappare...


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma quanto è scandalosa questa Roma? Sono riusciti a prendere gol pure da De Scoglio  Non a caso la chiamiamo tutti Rometta.


----------



## David Drills (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Adesso questi si esalteranno e vinceranno 20 partite di fila


Sicuro! Vedrai che minimo arrivano secondi, scrivitelo.


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Una squadra di bambocci con un allenatore ancora più bamboccio.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Adesso questi si esalteranno e vinceranno 20 partite di fila


L'Inda gliene rifila 6 a questi


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

quando c’è la Roma di mezzo si entra nell’ imponderabile ragazzi


----------



## kekkopot (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mamma mia la Roma... che scempio di squadra.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pensavo che subire 6 gol dal Bodo fosse un'umiliazione insuperabile.

Sbagliavo: è peggio prendere gol da Locatelli e De Sciglio.


----------



## Kayl (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi vergogno per la Roma. Ma come si fa? Subire 3´gol in 15 minuti é da mani nei capelli. Subire uno di questi gol cosi da MATTIA DESCOGLIO? Ritirate la squadra dal campionato.


7 minuti


----------



## kekkopot (9 Gennaio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sicuro! Vedrai che minimo arrivano secondi, scrivitelo.


Io li vedo messi molto male... certo poi se la Rometta di turno si suicida.


----------



## emamilan99 (9 Gennaio 2022)

A noi servirebbe un 1x visto che siamo messi bene con gli scontri diretti vs la roma


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Roma vale il sassuolo, di “grande” ha solo il nome……


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Pensavo che subire 6 gol dal Bodo fosse un'umiliazione insuperabile.
> 
> Sbagliavo: è peggio prendere gol da Locatelli e De Sciglio.



La Roma è davvero una squadretta.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

è rigore


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sta Rometta è veramente una roba da mani nei capelli


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore netto HEY


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

De ligt comunque ha sbagliato sport.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Dajeeeeeee rigoreeeee


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ennesimo mani di De Ligt, incredibile ahahahahah questo è rigore


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

ed è rosso pure !!!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ciao De Ligt, daje! Ribaltarla adesso!


----------



## kekkopot (9 Gennaio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La Roma vale il sassuolo, di “grande” ha solo *la città*……


*fix.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Sicuro! Vedrai che minimo arrivano secondi, scrivitelo.



Pur con tutta la benevolenza e l'obiettività possibile questa juve è da quinto posto, al massimo.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

è giusto, bene l'arbitro qua


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma De Ligt non ha ancora capito la differenza tra calcio e pallavolo? 
Partita da comiche

Ora sbagliano il rigore sicuro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Allora in Supercoppa contro l'Inter senza DeLigt, Cuadrado e Chiesa? Vabbe. AL Inter fa tutto benissimo. Vinceranno senza impegnarsi.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

De light salta la Supercoppa


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Vabbè dai, io non ci credo.


----------



## diavolo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pellegrini lo sbaglia, te pareva


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ahahhahahhaha


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

non ci credo

come ha fatto a non segnare sulla respinta ?


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile Roma. Pari buttato.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Rigore di emme e poi scivola, ma dai... Questi si son venduti la partita...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

No, vabbe, sta Roma


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

Altro che pallavolista questo la prende più volte di mano che di piede..


----------



## Ecthelion (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sono veramente dei perdenti nati.


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ahaha


----------



## kekkopot (9 Gennaio 2022)

Voglio vedere se oggi Moufrigno si lamenta degli arbitri.
Sono una squadra ridicola e frigna sempre perchè è colpa degli altri..


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile Roma. Pari buttato.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

La rometta.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che squadretta. Complimenti a Mourinho con chi se la prenderà stasera? ricorderà ancora del rifiuto al Milan?


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma De Ligt non ha ancora capito la differenza tra calcio e pallavolo?
> Partita da comiche
> 
> *Ora sbagliano il rigore sicuro*


Ma quanto sono prevedibili, mamma mia


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

La rometta.
Imbarazzante.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (9 Gennaio 2022)

Chiellini il solito killer ed in Serie A ovviamente é permesso.


----------



## Butcher (9 Gennaio 2022)

Se non si chiamasse Mourinho sarebbe già defenestrato.
Squadretta.


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ha tirato un rigore alla Ibra


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Gennaio 2022)

ma quanto è scarsa la Roma


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver capito che era diffidato, ma ho controllato, non risulta.



Apposto, si è fatto espellere per doppia ammonizione.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

almeno il pareggio, non è possibile che vincano


----------



## Pit96 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Se non si chiamasse Mourinho sarebbe già defenestrato.
> Squadretta.


Non c'è nessuna differenza tra questa Roma e quella dell'anno scorso. Anzi, quest'anno è pure peggio, l'unica differenza è che Mourinho fa casino frignando


----------



## Kaw (9 Gennaio 2022)

Sto guardando solo ora, cioè questi da 3-1 a 3-4 con anche il rigore sbagliato.
Semplicemente Rometta, potevano far fuori la Juve definitivamente, invece questa partita potrebbe resuscitare la Juve.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> almeno il pareggio, non è possibile che vincano



La Roma ha dormito per 30 minuti e si è mangiata il rigore. Sono degli incompetenti.


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> almeno il pareggio, non è possibile che vincano


Questi prendono il 3 a 5, altro che pareggiare...


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

dai piazza un'altra punizione all'incrocio per rifarti


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Giustamente in un ambiente pazzo hanno preso un allenatore che vede pure in una scopa un fine complottostico.


----------



## UDG (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> almeno il pareggio, non è possibile che vincano


Parliamo della Roma. Tutto è possibile


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

ah è vero l'ha tolto
ma che diamine


----------



## Kayl (9 Gennaio 2022)

La rometta, più prevedibile della trama di un *****.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Questi prendono il 3 a 5, altro che pareggiare...



Hanno preso 3 gol in 7 minuti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sto guardando solo ora, cioè questi da 3-1 a 3-4 con anche il rigore sbagliato.
> Semplicemente Rometta, potevano far fuori la Juve definitivamente, invece questa partita potrebbe resuscitare la Juve.


con voi questi risorgono 360 giorni su 365


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

si può battere una punizionep così ???
*********, dal limite se la fa toccare


----------



## Kayl (9 Gennaio 2022)

La rometta, più prevedibile della trama di un *****.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

guarda che culo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Che fallito Mourinho

Dai ancora parlaci del tuo enorme enorme piacere


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ho visto solo una squadra vincere 3-0 è in pochi minuti fare 3-3. Citazione Mourinho


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

per un attimo non era rigore


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sto guardando solo ora, cioè questi da 3-1 a 3-4 con anche il rigore sbagliato.
> Semplicemente Rometta, potevano far fuori la Juve definitivamente, invece questa partita potrebbe resuscitare la Juve.


Io dico che non è mai un caso. Questi nel tempo sono diventati una loro succursale al pari di Udinese e Sassuolo,chissà cosa ricevono in cambio...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo una squadra vincere 3-0 è in pochi minuti fare 3-3. Citazione Mourinho



Dopo questa sera deve andare a nascondersi.


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

azzo fai majoral...


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile il deretano della juve comunque...hanno fatto 4 gol senza giocare praticamente


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

guarda che ha preso il polacco


----------



## admin (9 Gennaio 2022)

Madonna che degrado la Rometta


----------



## hiei87 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Non c'è niente da fare. Questi non muoiono mai. Con la partita di oggi hanno svoltato e si sono garantiti almeno il 4° posto. Speriamo di non fargli posto noi.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Queste partite fanno capire perché la Roma non vince mai nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lo dissi giorni fa e lo dico oggi : la Roma è imbarazzante .


----------



## Solo (9 Gennaio 2022)

I romanisti sono proprio dei falliti cronici.


----------



## Baba (9 Gennaio 2022)

Ma allora è vero che la Roma è la squadra più inutile d’Italia


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

andate a fare in mulo


----------



## Nevergiveup (9 Gennaio 2022)

Come resuscitare i morti episodio 1


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Baba ha scritto:


> Ma allora è vero che la Roma è la squadra più inutile d’Italia



Serve alla Juve per fare punti.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Partita stradominata ed hanno perso. Ridicoli.

E con gol di Locatelli e De Sciglio


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

Tutto come previsto...la Juve arriverà quarta: chi gli farà posto?


----------



## Raryof (9 Gennaio 2022)

Lo avevo detto, 12 punti con le romane li hanno garantiti quest'anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Gennaio 2022)

Mourinho può davvero andare in pensione.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto...la Juve arriverà quarta: chi gli farà posto?



Spero nessuno.


----------



## Albijol (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Spero nessuno.


Ci credo poco


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Partita stradominata ed hanno perso. Ridicoli.
> 
> E con gol di Locatelli e De Sciglio



Amico mio la Roma ha dormito ed in 7 minuti ha preso tre gol. Non ha dominato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Gennaio 2022)

La squadra più cringe della Serie A


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

mamma mia di biagio a dazn, ora lo vedo


----------



## David Drills (9 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto...la Juve arriverà quarta: chi gli farà posto?


Il Napoli,come l'anno scorso...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2022)

La Roma è veramente ridicola.

Meno male che con Murigno avrebbero svoltato...


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amico mio la Roma ha dormito ed in 7 minuti ha preso tre gol. Non ha dominato.



Appunto. Il resto del tempo hanno bombardato la juve. Solo la rometta riesce a fare queste robe.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Per me comunque i gobbi non ci arrivano nei primi quattro, hanno trovato la squadra più inutile di tutte le galassie


----------



## R41D3N (9 Gennaio 2022)

Incredibile il deretano della juve comunque, hanno vinto tirando 4 volte in porta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appunto. Il resto del tempo hanno bombardato la juve. Solo la rometta riesce a fare queste robe.



La Juve la devi uccidere, non basta ferirla.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juve la devi uccidere, non basta ferirla.



Basterebbe non addormentarsi sul 3-1  

Credo che oggi la rometta si sarebbe fatta rimontare anche dalla Cuoiopelli di Santa Croce sull’Arno.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basterebbe non addormentarsi sul 3-1
> 
> Credo che oggi la rometta si sarebbe fatta rimontare anche dalla Cuoiopelli di Santa Croce sull’Arno.



Addormentarsi? Sono proprio usciti dal campo


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

ora verrano contro di noi confortati invece che morti


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

6 minuti e 10 secondi
tra un po' mettevano a rischio il record dei cinque goal di lewandowski


----------



## Andris (9 Gennaio 2022)

erano secoli che non sentivo la voce di de sciglio


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora verrano contro di noi confortati invece che morti



Questa Juve è ridicola ma sempre pericolosa.


----------



## Freddy Manson (9 Gennaio 2022)

cioè, stavano 3-1 e hanno perso.. lol.. che squadra inutile la Roma


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> 6 minuti e 10 secondi
> tra un po' mettevano a rischio il record dei cinque goal di lewandowski



Oggi almeno non faranno polemiche per l'arbitraggio.


----------



## Davidoff (9 Gennaio 2022)

I ladri non muoiono mai, arrivano in Champions pure con la squadra più inutile dell’universo. Torneranno a vincere scudetti prima di noi, pur partendo dietro.


----------



## ILMAGO (9 Gennaio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Per me comunque i gobbi non ci arrivano nei primi quattro, hanno trovato la squadra più inutile di tutte le galassie


È così, ma sono a -10 e noi abbiamo a fila Juve e Inter, è un attimo che ce li troviamo a -4…. Diventa fondamentale lo scontro diretto. Sono allenati malissimo, ma i giocatori non sono questi brocchi da 10 posto se al 70’ fai entrare Arthur kulusevski e Morata, qualche grattacapo coi cambi alle avversarie lo crei sempre (anche se non hai gioco e se sbagli la formazione iniziale).


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I ladri non muoiono mai, arrivano in Champions pure con la squadra più inutile dell’universo. Torneranno a vincere scudetti prima di noi, pur partendo dietro.



Ok che non muoiono mai ma questa sera la Roma ha proprio perso la testa. Non andrà sempre così.


----------



## Dexter (9 Gennaio 2022)

Pellegrini fa proprio ridere... sopravvalutatissimo, cerca SEMPRE la giocata personale, controproducente per tutta la Roma.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

A Roma c'è solo la Lazio.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Gennaio 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A Roma c'è solo la Lazio.



Speriamo faccia il suo questa sera.


----------



## koti (9 Gennaio 2022)

Chiesa lo perdono per un bel po' mi sa.


----------



## Beppe85 (9 Gennaio 2022)

koti ha scritto:


> Chiesa lo perdono per un bel po' mi sa.


Dicono crociato.


----------



## iceman. (9 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dicono crociato.


Beh almeno quest'anno non ci purga.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Dicono crociato.



Sono sinceramente addolorato. 

Mi dispiace infatti che sia solo il crociato.


----------

